# Accidentally Cut Quilt Wins Vendor's Choice Ribbon



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Stunned. Flabbergasted. Shocked. Humbled. Elated. That's how I felt when I saw this gorgeous ribbon on my simple plaid quilt. Turns out it reminded the vendor (Earth Gatherings - https://www.instagram.com/earthgatherings/) of past days in a cabin in the north woods. I was so bowled over, I considered giving it to her.

In addition to the ribbon, I received a bag of goodies from her shop including some lovely, quality buttons, fabulous ribbon and an utterly gorgeous lace rose.

I may have to give up quilting because I will never replicate this wonderful day.

The ribbons are so luscious that I am wondering how I can make a quilted wall hanging with them.

Oh, happy day! Thank you everyone for your help and support.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

I am so pleased that you have taken so much pleasure from your ribbons.


----------



## SuzyZee (Mar 10, 2017)

Congratulations - I am sure it was wonderful, and enjoy the recognition -no need downplay. Hard work went into it I am sure. Enjoy feeling that ribbon. Keep it in a special place to look and feel for future when feeling down or tinking that knitting project, or sewing a right and wrong side together in fabric ;-)


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Congratulations you deserve to feel thrilled


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulation!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Congratulations! That ribbon really is lovely. Why don't you design a wall hanging that you could fasten the ribbon in the middle block (or slightly above middle), letting the "tails" hang down free? If the ribbon is only fastened, not permanently, you could always remove it if you changed décor or got tired of it (but bet you won't for a long while!)


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations! :sm24:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

That is great news - well done!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Well done, I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Congratulations - and don't stop - you never know what you'll come up with next!


----------



## DorothyofOz (Jun 21, 2011)

How about a picture of the quilt as background, with the ribbon on top in a glass box (available at Michaels?) for your wall? Beautiful!


----------



## Kiwi-pally (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks for the update, congratulations on the recognition for your superb skills.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations! Great ribbon.


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Good for you!
And the ribbon is particularly lovely, too.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job. Congratulations


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations on your win. I was at that show on Friday and it was very very nice and inspiring. I got a bargain or two as well.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I enjoyed reading your post and how pleased you were. Beautifully done. Congratulations.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Yay! Well deserved.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations! Well deserved!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Such wonderful news! You MUST go on quilting, because you just know you're going to create ever-more-beautiful projects. 

Hazel


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Well done ???? I can't quilt myself but please please don't give it up, you do some marvellous work and the repair you did must have been an excellent repair and I'm sure you'll win many more prizes ????


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

st1tch said:


> Well done ???? I can't quilt myself but please please don't give it up, you do some marvellous work and the repair you did must have been an excellent repair and I'm sure you'll win many more prizes ????


I can't quilt either, but I really admire quilts. (Have you ever seen the book _The Quilts of Gee's Bend_? If your library has it, take a look. It's incredible. There were actually a number of the quilts on display at the Gadsden Arts Center in nearby Quincy, FL, not long ago, and they were spectacular. I bought the book when I worked in a bookstore and got a discount. I think the price of the book may have come down since then.)

No, you definitely must NOT give up quilting! Don't even THINK about it, or we'll all hound you and drive you crazy! ;-)

Hazel


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Congradulations! It's beautiful. I LOVE plaids and can relate to the "feeling" when viewing items made of Plaid's.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Great. I love your quilt.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah!!
Congratulations!


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Congratulations on a job very well done. ????


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

congrats!! enjoy!


----------



## kucunest (Aug 2, 2017)

Congratulations! What a wonderful reward for your work.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Great job! My instinct would be to mount it in a shadow box and hang it where I would see it every day!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Congratulations! That ribbon really is lovely. Why don't you design a wall hanging that you could fasten the ribbon in the middle block (or slightly above middle), letting the "tails" hang down free? If the ribbon is only fastened, not permanently, you could always remove it if you changed décor or got tired of it (but bet you won't for a long while!)


???? Or I might frame it! It is lovely.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Simplicity is often overlooked! Congradulations!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats.....even though this was posted a while ago, I am sure you are still thrilled.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you one and all. 

Yup, I am still thrilled!


----------

